# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Sườn xám nét văn hóa Trung Hoa - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Chiếc Sườn xám (còn gọi là áo dài Thượng Hải) ra đời vào khoảng những năm 1920 ở Trung Hoa đã làm thay đổi hoàn toàn diện mạo của phụ nữ Trung Hoa. Phụ nữ Trung Hoa trước đây luôn phải thu mình trong những trang phục kín đáo, không được để lộ thân thể của mình ngoài khuân mặt nhưng khi Sườn xám ra đời thì nó như một cuộc cách mạng về trang phục, đi ngược lại hoàn toàn với khuân khổ cũ. Sườn xám được may bó sát làm nổi lên những đường cong của cơ và xẻ tà lên rất cao làm lộ ra đôi chân thon thả của người phụ nữ Trung Hoa. Đây là biểu hiện rõ nét của văn hoá gốc du mục Trung Hoa.

*
1. Chủ thể:*Chiếc áo Sườn xám là kết quả cuộc cách tân trang phục của người phụ nữ Trung Hoa, đầu tiên là phụ nữ Thượng Hải sử dụng chúng và sau này là toàn bộ phụ nữ Trung Hoa đã sử dụng.
* 
2. Không gian:*Ngay từ tên gọi Sườn xám là áo dài Thượng Hải đã cho chúng ta thấy áo Sườn xám ra đời đầu tiên ở Thượng Hải, thuộc vùng Hoa Đông của Trung Hoa. Sau này thì Sườn xám đã ảnh hưởng dần lên phía bắc Trung Hoa và trở thành trang phục truyền thống của người phụ nữ Trung Hoa.

*3. Thời gian:*Nguồn gốc của chiếc Sườn xám gắn liền với tên gọi đầu tiên là Kì bào của người Mãn Thanh, Sườn xám phát âm là “長衫” (Cheongsam). Chiếc áo Kì bào của người dân Mãn Châu có dạng hình ống khá rộng, dài đến mu bàn chân và phủ kín cả thân thể. Nó cũng chính là tiền thân của chiếc áo dài Thượng Hải sau này.

Sự sụp đổ của nhà Thanh - triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Trung Quốc vào năm 1912 đã đánh dấu sự kết thúc của chế độ quân chủ chuyên chế hơn 2000 năm trên đất nước này và khởi đầu cho một giai đoạn bất ổn kéo dài không chỉ đối với quốc gia mà còn đối với cả cuộc sống của người dân Trung Quốc. Tình trạng lạc hậu về kinh tế, chính trị cộng với sự chỉ trích ngày càng tăng về văn hóa Trung Quốc dẫn đến sự ngờ vực về tương lai của họ.

Triều đại nhà Thanh sụp đổ thế nhưng chiếc áo Kì bào vẫn còn tồn tại dù cho chính trị có thay đổi. Tiêu biểu là ở Thượng Hải, chiếc áo Kì bào của người dân Mãn Châu lần đầu tiên được cách tân tại đây. Và cũng chính Thượng Hải - thủ đô thời trang của Trung Quốc là nơi đã góp phần đưa chiếc áo dài Thượng Hải đến với "thời hoàng kim" rực rỡ vào những năm 1930 - 1940.

Đó cũng là lý do tại sao mỗi khi nhắc đến chiếc áo dài của người Trung Quốc người ta thường nhắc đến Thượng Hải như là nơi bắt nguồn của chiếc áo này. Ở Việt Nam, chiếc áo dài của người Trung Quốc được biết đến với tên gọi là "Áo dài Thượng Hải" hay còn gọi là "Sườn xám". Từ khoảng năm 1910 đến đầu năm 1920, ở Thượng Hải, kiểu dáng của áo dài Thượng Hải không vượt ra khỏi hình dạng chiếc áo Kì bào của người Mãn Châu cuối thời nhà Thanh.

Nhưng sau đó, nó bắt đầu được cắt giảm để trở nên gọn gàng hơn tạo sự thanh nhã cho người mặc, các hoa văn và đường viền trang trí không còn to như trước. Cho đến cuối năm 1920, do chịu ảnh hưởng của văn hóa phương Tây, áo dài thượng Hải đã có sự thay đổi về đường nét và được may ôm sát ở phần eo. Theo đà phát triển vào những năm 1930, lối thiết kế của trang phục Tây Âu ảnh hưởng mạnh mẽ đến áo dài Thượng Hải và biến nó thành một chiếc áo mang phong cách Tây- Trung kết hợp.

Ttừ đó nhiều ý tưởng mới đã ra đời và liên tục làm thay đổi kiểu dáng của áo dài Thượng Hải. chiếc áo dài Thượng Hải trở thành mốt với một màu đen, vạt áo được xâu đính hạt chuỗi, phối hợp với áo choàng không tay, với áo khoác Tây, hoặc với khăn choàng nhung...Đầu năm 1940, kiểu dáng của áo dài Thượng Hải có xu hướng gọn gàng hơn, bỏ đi tay áo để tạo sự thoải mái mát mẻ cho mùa hè, gia giảm về chiều dài, bâu áo thấp hơn và bỏ qua những phụ liệu trang trí trên áo. Sau đó, áo dài Thượng Hải được may với những loại vải kẻ ô trở nên phổ biến.

Cuộc cách mạng năm 1949 đã kết thúc "thời hoàng kim" của áo dài Thượng Hải và nhiều kiểu thời trang khác tại đây. Nhưng những người dân tị nạn Thượng Hải đã chạy sang Hồng Kông và mang theo chiếc áo này phổ biến khắp Hồng Kông. Tại đây, chiếc áo dài của người Thượng Hải được người Hồng Kông gọi với cái tên “長衫”(Cheongsam).

_Nguồn:dulichtrungquoc_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Mituot

Mặc Sườn xám tôn vinh đường cong của chị em phụ nữ
Có nét giống với tà áo dài VN
Đẹp thật

----------


## Meoluoi9x

wow nhìn đậm chất Trung Hoa thật
Chiếc áo này bó sát vào người chắc cũng kén người mặc ^^

----------

